

Groupon says it'll end trademark spat with open-source community (update) - emdagon
http://www.engadget.com/2014/11/11/groupon-gnome-foundation-trademark-war/

======
debacle
Groupon is doing the right thing here, but probably only because it's also the
smart thing.

------
simonblack
Somebody probably told them about SCO.

